# Colourful Hap Suggestions?



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, just wondered if anybody can recommend some colourful haps to add to my tank. It seems to be lacking in colour with only yellows and blues. For info, it's currently for a 4ft tank but plans to upgrade eventually.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If you send us your full stock list, we'll be able to make better recommendations.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

hi, well at the minute its all over the place as i have a few tanks setup with young fish growing on. but here is a rough idea of what i have:

Fusco
Venustus
Johannis'
OB Peacocks
Mbunas (Hybrids/Zebras)
White/Yellow Labs
Peacocks (various)
Sulphur Head Haps (possibly hybrids)
Sucking Loach
SP44's

I am aware some of these are not compatible etc however they are still young and will be separated to breed at a later stage. what i want at this stage is to find some colorful fish to add young so can grow out (other tanks available). Im heading towards a hap/peacock tank with a few less aggressive mbuna (labs etc).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't suggest putting in any new fish. The fish you have are too aggressive to add anything further, and it of course the tank is far too small for some of your fish. Once you get a new tank, and establish what you will be keeping, perhaps then we can look at some things.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi it's mainly for suggestions at this stage for possible haps, not necessarily to add now or for my current setup. Or potentially research and locate young fish now so when I'm ready I will have the fish I want. I have other tanks available to house them temporarily.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok maybe this is clearer - if I were to start a 5/6ft hap/peacock tank, what colourful fish could I have? I am aware of most peacocks but no idea on the haps really other than what I have now.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

cichlid_geeza said:


> Ok maybe this is clearer - if I were to start a 5/6ft hap/peacock tank, what colourful fish could I have? I am aware of most peacocks but no idea on the haps really other than what I have now.


Take an in depth look at the Species Profiles section on Malawi Haps.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Taiwan Reef and Red Empress have great color. Placidochromis milomo is another favorite of mine, but look similar to your Fusco and Venustus.

On the more peaceful end, Copadichromis borleyi have a red color like no other fish, and Placidochromis electra are a shimmery blue-silver with black bars.

Obviously you know your stocking list is a bit of a mess, so these are just suggestions for research. A 5/6ft tank would make a great home for these fish. :thumb:


----------



## rsb513 (Oct 13, 2014)

Taiwan Reef are one of my favorites, here are a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Really, all male "Haps" are attractive when coloured up. Not sure you would find a "bad" Hap. You just need a setup so they will show colour.

Red Empress actually does show red and blue, but it is not always easy to find quality specimens.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The challenge is going to be finding fish that are aggressive enough to handle these fish, and still colour up.

fusco
Venustus
Johannis'
OB Peacocks
Mbunas (Hybrids/Zebras)

Even in a six foot tank, that isn't an easy task. Maybe Red Empress... but some of the others I think would just get beat up, particularly the borleyi and Taiwan Reef. A D. compressiceps would add some red, through their finnage, and should compete. Maybe a Eureka Peacock could compete... some do, some don't.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions, not all of the above will go in my main show tank including the zebras. My OBs are my least aggressive and never had any issues with them. Many of my current stock are going into breeding tanks which is why I just want one large show tank to be stocked with decent size colourful fish.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

How big are the fish currently?


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

They vary from 2" peacocks, 4" mbuna and largest is my 7" fusco.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

So here are my bits of advice - haps and peacocks get a lot more aggressive as they age. They might not cause problems when small, but might be terrors when they mature. And the fusco may be OK with them now, until he sees them as a threat when they are grown... Then it might get out of hand.

I agree with an earlier comment that pretty much all male haps can be pretty and colorful, its our jobs to get them in the right setup to shine.

I'd start in the profile section on this site, then go to some of the retailers that do German orders and look at the fish there (not all genuses or species are in the profile section). There are hundreds of hap species. Do a google search on every genus and look at pics. Start to figure out what suits your fancy.

Once you know in general what kind of fish you like, then start to decide if you want smaller haps (6-7 inches) mediums (8-9) or the big guys (10+). Then start to weigh the pros and cons of going with mostly aggressive fish (what I've done) or mostly timid fish (what most on this site recommend).

Once you know all that, people can help with stock list ideas. I can post the list for my larger aggressive setup if you care to see it. Its a ton of work though. I've got 3 fish in hospital tanks right now.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

rsb513 said:


> Taiwan Reef are one of my favorites, here are a couple of pics of mine.


Very nice fish, what lighting system do you use?


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks jw85, il have a look and see what I like then report back. Ideally would like medium size fish. Rather not go to aggressive if possible which is why I'm heading away from mbuna. My trouble is that all my lfs don't have any good quality stock, most cichlids are just assorted/hybrids. Even local breeders seem to be selling possible hybrids. And online is too expansive due to postage!


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

My two cents - many of my local "breeders" are using fish from the LFS, so I agree, finding quality fish locally is hard.

If you find someone that will do same day air using airlines (the guy I buy from does Delta Air) it is usually pretty cheap. If you are buying like 5-10 fish, that cost spread out per fish isn't too bad. I think my last Delta Air for like 8 fish was ~$75.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may find that LFS price/fish is higher. So if you get a bunch of fish at a lower price from an online vendor, even if shipping is $75 it may still be cheaper to order online. And getting pure fish? Priceless!


----------



## rsb513 (Oct 13, 2014)

cichlid_geeza said:


> rsb513 said:
> 
> 
> > Taiwan Reef are one of my favorites, here are a couple of pics of mine.
> ...


I use a TEK-LIGHT 48" Fixture x 4 T-5 bulbs 2 Actinic and 2 Aqua Blue, a 48" Blue LED strip and 2 LED moonlights all on timers to provide different lighting throughout the day.


----------

